# how often do baby goats poop?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a few new goat owners who are concerned about their 1 week old kids. I told them about once a day, and that worried one owner more since the goats hadn't pooped all day! I told them I'll get back with the on the subject.

So what do 1 and 2 week olds poop on average?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

The babies might be constipated (this is a new one to me - see the other thread). My bottle babies have always pooped every time they ate.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I never actually timed it or anything, but after a nap and when they eat, for sure. It seems like if I ever bring them in the house for any reason, they pee constantly! LOL


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Angie, I don't necessarily think they are constipated. Drinking milk for every meal, I guess I'm thinking once a day or so is normal for poo, I just thought an expert goater might have a scientific number that I can give to my concerned customers. 

Most my house baby goats poop a lot in the first few days but then it seems to be roughly once a day or possibly every other, I never kept track.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Well I guess if they quit eating that would be a sign to watch for. Mine have always pooped with every bottle. The pellets are tiny though; they could be missed.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Any change of milk consumption, should have them worried...see the post I made about my little (cute!) brat.  Mine was still eating for awhile, but was slowly taking less and less. Before she finally pooped, she only drank a tiny bit of her bottle and then would stop, and you could tell something was bothering her...then she would just not eat again. Couple ounces of mineral oil tubed in got her bowels going again...she's got the squirts now, but she is eating again! So, I guess what I am saying if she is eating, playing, jumping, and not teeth grinding or anything, I wouldn't worry too much...they are probably just missing the poops when they happen, like Angie said.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

The first week is orange and soft poop. Looks like toothpaste or something. It does turn to clumpy pellet stuff slowly though.


----------

